# Garlic (tablets) as Flea Deterrant



## LLAMA FARMA (Feb 22, 2009)

Does anybody use Garlic for a flea deterrant on their dogs? Does it really work? Would anybody recommend it? If so, how much garlic do you give a dog per pound of boy weight?
We have been battling fleas on our dogs & cats for 2 years. We have even sprayed some chemical that the vet recommended in our yard. Nothing seems to help. I was hoping somebody here may have some experience with garlic tablets.
Thanks in Advance.
Emily


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

I use garlic powder for all my crew. Have not had a flea in many years- except when my son stopped giving "sprinkles" when he was feeding kennel dogs. I treated them all with a spot on and started the garlic up again and never saw another flea. I mix garlic powder with kelp. I use the garlic shaker and put in 1/4 of the shaker of garlic powder then all but about 1/8 th of the jar filled with kelp. I shake to mix. This is sprinkled on thier raw daily from spring to fall. It works great. I do also treat the house with a household spray with nylar or pre-cor in it (IGR) every 6 months. I spray everything from hardwood and baseboards to furniture and drapes up to my hip. This is to get any fleas that may be carried in so the humans in the house aren't considered a great meal


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I haven't had quite that luck with garlic. It does seem to keep the chemical flea treatments fewer and farther between (two summers ago we had to treat every 2 weeks!). I would certainly give it a shot - I don't know if it has more to do with a dog's chemistry or the type of fleas you have, but it works great for some and it's not expensive to try!

By the way, I sprinkle powdered garlic too - with a mixture of nutritional yeast. We do it year round (it's January and I picked three fleas of the pup last night! ) and treat with chemicals as needed - typically once a month spring through fall and every once in a while in winter.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I found a weird remedy that worked on a serious problem we had years ago. We were renting a home and went on vacation. When we came back, it was infested so badly. I tried sprays, everything but professional treatment which was too much to afford. The dogs were already flea treated AND THEY DIDN'T HAVE FLEAS...our house did! When I called a fumigator service they explained it was in our yard, other animals, raccoons, etc carry them and had been tracked into our home probably on our shoes, or jumped off the pets. We took shoes off by the door but they were in the house. So we couldn't figure out what more to do, the fleas were biting us, THEY WERE NOT ON OUR PETS. That is what happens when the pets are protected...suddenly they will go after you....? When you find an issue in your home...it is the worst! I went online and found a remedy that not only wiped out the fleas but it is natural, will not harm pets or humans and the best part....it was cheap! You can rub it in their coats and sprinkle it on your carpets/furniture etc....after a few days....you vacuum it up. It was ground fossils~ I would have to research the name but I kid you not....no fleas were seen after that! After all the products we tried and spent the money only to have a weird remedy like that work was well, hard to believe. I have not had an issue in the home I live in for all four years...I treated this house only once just as a preventative! The ground fossils are sharp like glass to fleas but harmless to us. They get embedded in the fleas and dry them out from their insides~! If I didn't know this was effective I would probably laugh at my post! I know it is sold on ebay or was....I know it is called DIATOMACEOUS EARTH...can be found online if you google...be careful to price check as I recall it to be very reasonable. I still have carpet upstairs but....still not a problem... It comes looking like ground up ash....hard to explain, no scent to it. You have to apply it with all pets and children out doors to prevent breathing it in....once it was in the carpet, I rubbed it in to prevent the air flow from bringing it up. I even treated my furniture with it. To rub it into their coats was only done outside. I even treated my yard. I was so grateful! Fleas don't care how clean your home is, and can be resistant to so much. I have heard the garlic is quite effective but with our dogs and cats it would take an awful lot to treat them with just that. I use a natural herbal treatment with cloves etc and it works great. I would not recommend that for what you have though, the other I would. It still makes me cringe to think about it!

Not only had the fumigator service heard of this strange treatment, they referred me to another service who used it! When I found that out, I was certain it was ok to get it....turned out great.

I also read that you can sprinkle cayenne pepper all around the perimeter to your home too. Growing mint and wormwood tea plants also is said to deter them...I have both in my yard.


----------



## glazed (Aug 19, 2006)

I make peanut butter cracker sandwiches for my dogs ... the peanut butter has garlic powder whipped into it ... make a whole bunch and keep in a gallon ziplock bag ... they LOVE it!


----------



## Mrrsteelers (Sep 21, 2008)

http://www.natural-dog-health-remedies.com/garlic-for-dogs.html

Garlic is great for dogs but too much over a period of time, will be harmful.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Chickens or guineas are great deterrent. The fleas will not be in the yard because the birds will eat them and the other bugs. I don't use any flea products on the dogs or in the house. I need to add that last year when my neighbors dogs killed my chickens and ducks that my dog did have a couple of nasty ticks. I got a couple of chickens and we've been parasite free since I put them outside.


----------

